# Can't delete failed movie download



## SLBurnell (Jan 8, 2012)

I have an Apple iPod Touch (4th generation, I believe), and I tried to rent and download a movie from the iTunes Store but the download failed due to lack of space on my iPod. Now I cannot delete the failed download even after syncing my iPod with iTunes on my laptop. Simply out, I absolutely cannot delete this failed download no matter how many strategies I have researched and tried. Can anyone tell me how to get rid of it once and for all? Thanks in advance for your help! Sincerely, a frustrated iPod Touch user


----------

